# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] Error message when opening 2013 Excel in a Mac

## mtndewgradon

I created a report for my boss that tracks employees productivity and I sent it to him but when he opens the excel on his Mac he gets the following message. His excel version fomr mac is 2011 and report was created on a PC with Excel 2013

Repaired Records: Drawing from /xl/drawings/drawing1.xml (Drawing shape) Repaired Records: Drawing from /xl/drawings/drawing2.xml (Drawing shape)  Repaired Records: Drawing from /xl/drawings/drawing3.xml (Drawing shape)

I have attached a copy of the spreadsheet. I am hoping that someone can help me locate and resolve this issue.

Thanks

----------


## JosephP

excel 2011 does not have slicers.

----------


## mtndewgradon

That makes sense then. Thank you

----------

